# im looking for a book on arnold schoenberg



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Not any book but a book ..

That has pictures of his paintings like replication for fan of his visual art.I would like to see all his paintings, since im some Schoenberg fanboy.

Is there a good book whit illustrations, drawings and everything , English or french i dont care.
Does what im looking for exist?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Schoenberg-Wassily-Kandinsky-Documents/dp/0571131948/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1422593556&sr=1-2&keywords=arnold+schoenberg+art


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Get this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Schoen...77&sr=1-2&keywords=arnold+schoenberg's+Vienna


----------

